# I'm back



## Feliks Karp (8/9/18)

I know all of you missed me so I decided to make my own thread to announce my return.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Welcome back @Feliks Karp 
Hope the vaping is going well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/9/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Feliks Karp
> Hope the vaping is going well


Thanks @Silver yes I actually quit for a month, but decided to get back on the ol' toot machine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks @Silver yes I actually quit for a month, but decided to get back on the ol' toot machine.



Interesting. Congrats on the month of quitting. What was it like? Did you feel like a vape?

lol the ol toot machine. Hehe


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/9/18)

Silver said:


> Interesting. Congrats on the month of quitting. What was it like? Did you feel like a vape?
> 
> lol the ol toot machine. Hehe



I realized that I'm entirely addicted to the mechanical aspect, as before I quit I was on 0 mg. I quit because my diabetes has completely cleared up and vaping is the last "bad" habit I have, but I guess life insists that I have at least one vice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I realized that I'm entirely addicted to the mechanical aspect, as before I quit I was on 0 mg. I quit because my diabetes has completely cleared up and vaping is the last "bad" habit I have, but I guess life insists that I have at least one vice.



Congrats on the diabetes clearing up. That is great news. Hope it stays that way for you @Feliks Karp 

Ya, in my view the odd toot here and there at reasonable power levels is not too harmful - at least its way better than puffing on stinkies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/9/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the diabetes clearing up. That is great news. Hope it stays that way for you @Feliks Karp
> 
> Ya, in my view the odd toot here and there at reasonable power levels is not too harmful - at least its way better than puffing on stinkies!



Well I have been off meds on the edge of two years, but my last H1AC was 4.6% and I did a glucose TT which came out at 3.8 after 2 hours, so my doc decided it was "officially" in remission. Vaping has never had any effect on my diabetes, it's just like a holistic choice to try get rid of my "bad habits" but all in all yes waaaay better than smokes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> Well I have been off meds on the edge of two years, but my last H1AC was 4.6% and I did a glucose TT which came out at 3.8 after 2 hours, so my doc decided it was "officially" in remission. Vaping has never had any effect on my diabetes, it's just like a holistic choice to try get rid of my "bad habits" but all in all yes waaaay better than smokes!



Congrats on that!
May it stay in remission!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I know all of you missed me so I decided to make my own thread to announce my return.


Oh hell, there goes the neighbourhood

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Oh hell, there goes the neighbourhood


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/9/18)

But seriously, welcome back bud. You were missed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (8/9/18)

The force is balanced once again.

Welcome back @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> But seriously, welcome back bud. You were missed





craigb said:


> The force is balanced once again.
> 
> Welcome back @Feliks Karp


Thanks guys!
and yeah someone needs to appose the tyranny of @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks guys!
> and yeah someone needs to appose the tyranny of @Stosta !



Welcome back @Feliks Karp! You bring balance to the Force!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (8/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome back @Feliks Karp! You bring balance to the Force!
> View attachment 144903


@Stosta wishes he looked that good.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (8/9/18)

Welcome back and let me be the one to break it to you @Feliks Karp , the dark side has gained ground during your absence. @Stosta is now an administrator.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/9/18)

Raindance said:


> Welcome back and let me be the one to break it to you @Feliks Karp , the dark side has gained ground during your absence. @Stosta is now an administrator.
> 
> Regards



The situation is more dire than I had imagined! This is bad news!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre (8/9/18)

Welcome back. We missed you.


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/9/18)

Andre said:


> Welcome back. We missed you.



Thank you! 

I missed all of you. except @Stosta obviously!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks guys!
> and yeah someone needs to appose the tyranny of @Stosta !


This! 
I can sleep better now. 
Welcome back uncle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/9/18)

Christos said:


> This!
> I can sleep better now.
> Welcome back uncle.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/9/18)

Mmmm looks like @Stosta is either intimidated or getting his game plan ready.


----------



## zadiac (9/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I know all of you missed me so I decided to make my own thread to announce my return.



Um.........who are you again?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> The situation is more dire than I had imagined! This is bad news!


_"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."
_
I flourished in your absence @Feliks Karp !

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (10/9/18)

Stosta said:


> _"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."
> _
> I flourished in your absence @Feliks Karp !


All the lies. @Stosta was so abused in your absence I think he is going to enjoy hiding under you for a while Uncle @Feliks Karp .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/9/18)

Stosta said:


> _"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."
> _
> I flourished in your absence @Feliks Karp !



I know right, but in my defense I am a millennial - I don't do much unless it some how includes avocado toast, artisanal free trade coffee and someone telling me how special I am.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I know right, but in my defense I am a millennial - I don't do much unless it some how includes avocado toast, artisanal free trade coffee and someone telling me how special I am.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/9/18)

@Christos things really have gotten bad, some how you have 6 ratings and they all 5 stars?


----------



## Christos (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> @Christos things really have gotten bad, some how you have 6 ratings and they all 5 stars?


The shocker was applied.
The show stopper is still coming...


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/9/18)

Christos said:


> The shocker was applied.
> The show stopper is still coming...


There still isn't a WTF did I just read rating.


----------



## Christos (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> There still isn't a WTF did I just read rating.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

